

This One Hurts: Dr. Walter Bortz on Dr. John McCarthy - chiragjp
http://walterbortz.wordpress.com/2011/10/28/this-one-hurts/

======
andrewl
Plainspoken and thoughtful, and quietly moving.

------
ajays
FTA: "In 1941, while at Princeton he joined the Communist Party, part of his
pedigree since both his parents were members." ...

That's ironic, considering that the other McCarthy (Senator) was synonymous
with anti-Communist hysteria.

The article was a good read.

~~~
bfe
There's more than one "other McCarthy" and even more than one Senator
McCarthy. It's useful not to confuse them.

~~~
rbanffy
It would be somehow ironic if senator McCarthy was, actually, the only non-
communist McCarthy of his generation ;-)

